# Antari HZ-300



## TheGuruat12 (Jan 20, 2011)

We're finally getting our hazer!

The one we are looking at is an Antari HZ-300, because it fits our price range and seems to have a good reputation.

Anything I should know about this specific machine?

One worry that I have heard about is oil-based fluid leaving residue.


----------



## lightingguy1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey there,


I was looking at the HZ-300 aswell, but After I found the Martin Magnum 2500hz, I fell in love.(Not really, You cant control The fan).

Its a water based machine, that is VERY econonmicall to operate. One Jug of the fluid only costs me $13.(From farralane.com)


Just my .02cents
-Lightingguy1


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 26, 2011)

If you are looking at Anatari Hazers I would be more apt to suggest this guy: HZ-500 Hazer

Is a DF-50 out of your price range?


----------



## TheGuruat12 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Victor, but unfortunately the DF-50 and HZ-500 are out of our budget.


----------



## jtnichol (Mar 12, 2012)

(Posted from another thread)

Everyone that has used an HZ-500 had a good time with it? Does it put out?

Seriously...I've used Hazebase and Ness. Never Antari. I had a Fazer 300(?) that crapped out on me but so did every one elses. 

But alas, here I am Currently looking to go either HZ-350 or HZ-500. Not in a rush, but both units seem to be getting lots of praise. I did call elation and they mentioned the particle size and dryness out of the HZ=-500 is really comparable to higher end ($2000+) hazers out there. I'm very impressed with Elation and their support which is why I'm giving them another shot.

Particularly I'm interested in just doing a teeeny bit of haze to bring out some X-Laser units that I have. I don't think it will take much haze to get it done. Just want to be reallly cautious about the fire alarm situations.

Anyone have a clue what percentage of modern schools and event facilities have visual particle detectors?

Anyway...Antari lovers/haters? Love to know and thanks!


----------

